
Ask HN: What's the solution to internet connectivity problems in Windows 10? - chirau
Windows 10 has a habit of dropping WiFi connections after some time and also sometimes the ethernet connection is not visible or does not work. Does anyone know why this is so and what solutions exist?
======
bukkits
I've found that installing Linux or downgrading to Windows 7 seems to clear
these issues right up

